# Easily Homemade Mouse Food/Treats



## MouseHeaven

Hi, I love treating my meeces and was wondering what everyone uses to feed and treat their mice? Anyone have some good recipes?


----------



## Rhasputin

You can take Baby cereal, and mix it with water and make a dough out of it, then mix in seeds, oats and other things, and bake them or dehydrate them into little biscuits.


----------



## moustress

It's not hard at all. Dried bread wins every time; my meeces riot for it. Left-over oatmeal is popular too. I let it dry or spread it on a plate and put it in the toaster oven. Dried bananas; got some in the dehydrator right now; the ones from the stores all have stuff added to them.

They are omnivores just like us, and just like children, they will eat a lot of a lot of stuff that isn't good for them. Tiny pieces of dry bread, salt-free crackers or cereal: these are the things mousies dream of, what they are evolved to seek out. Dried or dry things are good as they doesn't make much of a mess.

Any fresh food should be given in small quantities.

Ooh, Rhasputin, that's a good idea too. Cream of rice would be good also. Pretty much the same as baby cereal, and a bit less expensive, I think.


----------



## MouseHeaven

Sounds good 

I just tried exploring my own creation, I took some dried cranberries and added them to plain oatmeal, whole grain cereal, a little bit of kitten food, some shelled sunflower seeds, dried pumpkin seeds, soy beans, oats, and some dried apples and put them in a blender. I added a little milk and made it into a dough. Now they're in the oven and they will be ready in a few minutes. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## MouseHeaven

My mice loved the cookies!


----------



## Rhasputin

Hooray mouse cookies!


----------



## moustress

Sounds good! Not sure about cranberries....


----------



## MouseHeaven

well, I only added a few..there was a total of about 15, and I made about 40 cookies 

so theres a small amount and it was divvied up in the blender


----------



## geordiesmice

My Mice only get fruit and veg, meal worm and scrambled egg for nursing and pregnant does dried bread but oly occasionaly


----------



## Rhasputin

crickets are great treats too. my mice go crazy hunting them down!


----------



## geordiesmice

My spinys would like them


----------



## MouseHeaven

Rhasputin said:


> crickets are great treats too. my mice go crazy hunting them down!


 lol really? XD

It seems like it'd be halarious to watch, next time i go to get supplies I may pick a few up and try it


----------



## setterchick

Rhasputin said:


> crickets are great treats too. my mice go crazy hunting them down!


Crickets!!?!?! That would be funny!!! I wonder if our girls would be to lazy to hunt them down tho... lol


----------

